# Ist da jemand?



## richard (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Seit einer Woche herrscht Funkstille im Österreichereck. Schaut verdächtig nach Winterschlaf aus:q . Na beim Gismo bin ich mir sicher das er die nächsten Wochen noch fest Schnee schaufeln muss. Der rob wird wahrscheinlich fest Boilies kochen für die Göbn in AW und Filmmaterial sichten. Der Werner plant wahrscheinlich eine Welstour am Po. Drohne wird Honig schleudern; na bei der Jahreszeit eher net. Der Geko fährt Ski. 
Oder war schon wer fischen von Euch?

Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hi Richard,

Richtig #6. 

Dzt div. Planungen von Welstouren an den Po, u.a. mit Gregor.

Die erste Tour ist bereits Anfang April, eine weiter ist in der erten Septemberwoche bereits fix.

Ausserdem ist noch einiges zu basteln (Brandungsrutenhalter), Bleie sind zu gießen, neue Welsmontagen werden in Erfahrung gebracht, neue Bissanzeiger aussuchen u.v.m.

Am Wochenende waren Gregor und ich in AW und haben das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt. Bis auf 2 Zupfer am Köfi hat sich aber nichts getan. Trotzdem tat es gut, nach langer Abstinenz wieder mal am Wasser zu sein.

Was treibst du so Richard, ausser Boardis von den Vorbereitungen des Saisonstarts abzuhalten :q ?

lg
Werner


----------



## huchenschreck (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo!

Schlafe auch nicht, kann aber keine Erfolge berichten. Oja, hab heute ungefähr 20 min lang ein quergehaktes Aitel mit über 2 Kilo in der Strömung des Donaukanals an der 9er Fliegenrute gedrillt. Dachte zuerst an den Zander meines Lebens, oder einen riesigen Schied, für den der Streamer gedacht gewesen wäre....aber sowas dann..... naja


----------



## rob (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

hallo meine lieben#h
bin leider heuer bei uns noch nicht fischen gewesen.aber namibia reicht doch auch:q
bin eigentlich nur am arbeiten und back gerade den nächsten film raus.
war am sonntag in der achau spazieren.da sind schon die ersten wackeren gesessen und haben im schmelzwasser ihr glück vergeblich versucht.
die karte in der auchau werd ich mir sicher bald zulegen.ist ja nur 10 min von mir weg.aw bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.im anbetracht das ich das kommende jahr oft weg bin,zahlt es sich fast nicht aus.
aber schau mer mal..so ganz ohne camp pack ich das eh nicht
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> hallo meine lieben#h
> bin leider heuer bei uns noch nicht fischen gewesen.aber namibia reicht doch auch:q
> bin eigentlich nur am arbeiten und back gerade den nächsten film raus.
> war am sonntag in der achau spazieren.da sind schon die ersten wackeren gesessen und haben im schmelzwasser ihr glück vergeblich versucht.
> ...


 
Hallo Rob!

Jetzt, wo ich mir die Karte in AW genommen habe, willst DU das Handtuch werfen?#d , wo mir doch der "Drohn" schon so viel von Dir erzählt hat......also ich würd´s sehr schade finden, da wir uns dann wieder nicht Persönlich kennen lernen würden#q 

PS: Also, überleg es Dir nochmal|kopfkrat


----------



## rob (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

nett von dir franz!
ich werd es eh nicht schaffen sie mir nicht zu nehmen.bin halt leider in den für mich interessantesten aw zeiten im ausland unterwegs.
aber einige ansitze im frühling,frühsommer und spätherbst kann ich hinbekommen......ich muss gerade an unser platzerl an der mündung im hochsommer denken :l
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> nett von dir franz!
> ich werd es eh nicht schaffen sie mir nicht zu nehmen.bin halt leider in den für mich interessantesten aw zeiten im ausland unterwegs.
> aber einige ansitze im frühling,frühsommer und spätherbst kann ich hinbekommen......ich muss gerade an unser platzerl an der mündung im hochsommer denken :l
> lg rob


 
Hallo Rob!

Schön, das du es eh nicht schaffen wirst, sie nicht zu nehmen:q 
Dann werden wir uns sicher über den Weg laufen#h , freu mich schon drauf.

Dein Platzerl an der Mündung habe ich auch schon gesehen.....wäre schade drumm, wenn du es verwaisen lassen würdest 

Am kommenden WE, mache ich mit meinem Onkel und mit dem Eibl junior eine Revierbesichtigung#6


----------



## Drohne (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Servus AW Freunde!:m 

Freut mich, dass offenbar doch so manche diesen Sche... Winter überstanden haben. Manche haben zwar noch kein Lebenszeichen  von sich gegeben, aber die kommen hoffentlich noch aus Ihrem Winterquartier.#6 

Der Drohn und sein Weisl sind natürlich ebenfalls nahezu täglich in Ihrem kleinen Schrebergarten in AW anzutreffen, zwar noch etwas angeschlagen -schwere MO Entzündung mit nachfolgendem Hörsturz|uhoh: - aber Unkraut vergeht schon nicht so schnell. Mein Weisl, der Rob, der Werner und sicherlich auch de Franz und die anderen sind ja im Notfall nicht allzu weit weg.

Ach ja noch etwas, Rob wenn Du uns untreu wirst|krach: , holle ich Dich mit meiner Spinnrute aus Achau raus, verfrachte Dich zur Rutengalerie aufs Autodach und wirst beim Reviereinlauf als Köder für die Boyenmontage verwendet. Die Uriane dort werden sich dieses Leckerli sicherlich nicht entgehen lassen.:q Der Drohn hällt was er verspricht, also überlege es Dir sehr gut, OK.

Noch eine Frage: habt Ihr den Thread vom Elbefreak bez. des Cygnet Grand Sniper Pods verfolgt? Was meint Ihr, wird die Aktion ein voller Erfolg oder eine Plätschn|kopfkrat .

Also Freunde, liebe Grüße und ein ganz dickes Petri Heil allen Forumanern, wünschen|wavey:  

Drohne & Weisl


----------



## richard (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Was treibst du so Richard, ausser Boardis von den Vorbereitungen des Saisonstarts abzuhalten :q ?
lg
Werner

Servus Werner
Ich schreibe an meiner Diss. Und weil ich gerade ein kleines kreatives Tief hatte, habe ich beschlossen Dich von Deinen Planungen abzuhalten:q . 
Ritschie


----------



## michl (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

hi, 
bin zwar ein seltener gast hier und keiner von den o.g. (bin auch (noch) kein aktiver boardie) , will aber auch meinen senf dazugeben, weil in der österreich-ecke so wenig los ist #6 
wir können leider erst ab mitte märz ansitzen (enns-bestimmungen):c 

und dass geht erst wenn die entscheidung gefallen ist, von welchem der enns-abschnitte mein kumpel und ich die jahreslizenz kaufen werden;;+ ;+ 
und die ist ziemlich schwierig, da die enns ja mehrere fischregionen durchläuft;#c
freu´ mich auf alle fälle schon auf den 15.03., denn irgendwo eine tageskarte für den 1.tag im jahr an der enns wirds auf alle fälle --> entscheidung hin oder her;|rolleyes


----------



## jürgen290 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und Freue mich besonders das einige Österreicher hier sind.

Gott sei dank ist bei uns das Fischen schon erlaubt und ich konnte auch schon 2 (für mich) schöne  Regenbogner #6 landen. Allerdings sind die Temperaturen noch nicht die, die mir gefallen.

Ich hoffe wir können noch viele Interessante Berichte austauschen.

Bis dann 
Jürgen


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Willkommen Jürgen on Board#h !
Na dan mal ein Fettes Petri zu deinen schönen Forellis, nicht schlecht#6 .
Hier rührt sich ja schon einiges GÄÄÄÄHN.....:q


----------



## gismowolf (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Servus jürgen290 !
Ich begrüße Dich auch recht herzlich hier im Board.Ein kräftiges Petri zu Deinen 
Regenbognern! #6
Man sieht es ihnen an,daß sie nicht aus einem sogenannten "Forellenpuff"
(wie viele von unseren deutschen Angelfreunden sagen) stammen,sondern in einem freien Gewässer gefangen wurden!
Ich wünsch mir und uns von Dir noch viele solche Beiträge und Dir viel Spaß hier mit uns!!
Und an alle vorherigen poster hier : Griaß eich olle mitanaunda !!!
Ich hoffe,daß der heurige erzwungene lange Winterschlaf endlich bald vorbei ist!Ich beobachte schon täglich öfter die aktuellen online - Pegelstände,damit
ich bald wieder mal an`s Wasser komme!


----------



## Hechtmarie (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Seit einer Woche herrscht Funkstille im Österreichereck. Schaut verdächtig nach Winterschlaf aus:q . Na beim Gismo bin ich mir sicher das er die nächsten Wochen noch fest Schnee schaufeln muss. Der rob wird wahrscheinlich fest Boilies kochen für die Göbn in AW und Filmmaterial sichten. Der Werner plant wahrscheinlich eine Welstour am Po. Drohne wird Honig schleudern; na bei der Jahreszeit eher net. Der Geko fährt Ski.
> Oder war schon wer fischen von Euch?
> ...


#h Hallo Ritschie!!! Ich war schon fischen,in Ungarn bei minus 20 grad,habe 2 kleine Hecht gefangen meine Tochter hat einen schönen Zander gefangen.
Im Mai fahre ich Ungarn (Zala Kanal)Aal-fischen.
Liebe Grüße Maria


----------



## Drohne (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Servus Jürgen und willkommen an Board#h 

Tolle Fische hälst Du da vor die Linse, hm diese in Alufolie mit Petersilie, Kräuterbutter und ab ins Rohr damit, lechz lechz :k

Weiterhin Petri Heil wünscht Dir 

Drohne


----------



## michl (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

hi jürgen,
gratuliere zu deinem fang #r 
hoffe ich kann auch bald solche bilder reinstellen  
die dürfte schon knapp eine 50er sein oder?|supergri


----------



## richard (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Servus Hechtmarie und jürgen290 #h !

Ja petri zu den Fängen#6 ! Marie, mit dem Schwammerlsuchen bist Du auch hier in einer guten Runde:m . Gismo und ich haben dies ebenfalls zur Leidenschaft erkoren. Das mit dem Zala Kanal hört sich spannend an, der geht doch direkt in den Balaton hinein? 
Respekt Jürgen zu den Forellen. Die werden wohl ein hervorragendes Mittagessen für 2 Personen geworden sein. 
Also noch einmal herzlich willkommen an Board:m !
Ritschie


----------



## Hechtmarie (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Hechtmarie und jürgen290 #h !
> 
> Ja petri zu den Fängen#6 ! Marie, mit dem Schwammerlsuchen bist Du auch hier in einer guten Runde:m . Gismo und ich haben dies ebenfalls zur Leidenschaft erkoren. Das mit dem Zala Kanal hört sich spannend an, der geht doch direkt in den Balaton hinein?
> Respekt Jürgen zu den Forellen. Die werden wohl ein hervorragendes Mittagessen für 2 Personen geworden sein.
> ...


#hServus Ritschie!!!ja die  Zala geht direkt in den Balaton,sehr schöne Landschaft Natur pur (Wildnis) Aalfischen ist für mich das schönste fischen,Schwammerlsuchen gehe ich schon seit meiner frühersten Kindheit,bin am Lande aufgewachsen,daher bin ich auch sehr Naturverbunden.
Mahlzeit Jürgen und ein Petri!!! Servus Maria


----------



## fishmike (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo Ritschie!
gehst du jetzt endgültig nur noch in Wiener Gewässer Gufi baden?
Ich halts schon gar nicht mehr aus, ich muss unbedingt so bald wie möglich ans Wasser und meine soeben fertig gewordenen selbst gebauten Ruten testen. Gestern war ich eh auf einen Spaziergang in Abwinden. Das Wasser ist viel zu dreckig um Aussicht auf Erfolg zu haben.
Ich hab mich für heuer entschlossen die Kombilizenz zu nehmen (Steining, Abwinden und Langenstein), dann kann ich die ganze Strecke meinen Gufi baden...
meld dich mal wennst vor hast fischen zu gehen.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## richard (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Servus mike!

Schön von Dir zu hören. Ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich mir den Donaukanal nehmen soll. Gufibaden und Feedern. Aber „mein Abwinden“ werde ich niemals aufgeben! Der Geko und ich wollen uns ebenfalls die Kombilizenz nehmen#6 . Es gibt da ein paar top spots, die wir voriges Jahr besichtigt haben. Weißt Du wo man die Kombi kriegt. Letztes Jahr hat es beim Fischereihof noch geheißen: gibt’s net. Anscheinend doch. Schick mir bitte eine pn.
Gehen wir Forellenfischen am 18. oder 19. März?

Schönen Gruß aus Wien und hoffentlich bald in Abwinden
Ritschie


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

hallo hechtmarie und jürgen290!
auch von mir ein herzliches servus im board!!

ich bin schon langsam ganz zach weil ich nicht ans wasser kann.der winter ist noch immer voll da und lizenzen hab ich auch noch nicht gelöst.
wird echt schon langsam wieder zeit für den frühling.freu mich schon wieder so aufs zelteln,grillen,fischen,bootfahren,fliegenfischen,........ :l
wünsche allen einen angenehmen wochenstart:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Hechtmarie (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hechtmarie und jürgen290!
> auch von mir ein herzliches servus im board!!
> 
> ich bin schon langsam ganz zach weil ich nicht ans wasser kann.der winter ist noch immer voll da und lizenzen hab ich auch noch nicht gelöst.
> ...


 |wavey:Hallo Rob!Stell dir vor Sonne, Wasser, Zelt,in 2 Monat und es ist wieder soweit,(Fischen).#6
Bei uns in der Steiermakt ist auch der Winter wieder eingekehrt,i werd no NARRISCH.
Schöne Arbeitswoche an euch ALLE
Liebe Grüße Marie


----------



## fishmike (8. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Es ist so frustrierend...... nix als Schnee wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut!
Wenns nicht bald zum Fischen wird setzt ich mich wirklich noch mit der Angel vor die Badewanne.... oder noch besser montier von den Wobblern die Drillinge ab und nehm sie zum Spielen in die Wanne mit.....

mfg
MICHI


----------



## rob (8. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

ich hab mir ein 250 l aquarium eingerichtet.
am wasser treibt ein schwimmer:qdas hilf:m

ich werd es bald hart angehen,bin echt schon voller vorfreude auf die kommende saison!
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (8. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir ein 250 l aquarium eingerichtet.
> am wasser treibt ein schwimmer:qdas hilf:m
> 
> ich werd es bald hart angehen,bin echt schon voller vorfreude auf die kommende saison!
> lg rob


 
Na also, noch jemand der offenbar den Winter überlebt hat#6 

LG Drohne

PS: Rob, dies war bitte ein erster Testversuch ob es nunmehr wieder funkt, OK und bitte bei Gelegenheit mein privates E-Mail abgucken, danke sehr dafür.


----------



## posengucker (8. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hi,

wie Fingers vorzeigt, hat die heurige Saison schon längst begonnen.

Es geht derzeit wirklich was auf Aalrutte.
Ich konnte heute eine mit 58 cm und 1,5 Kilo verhaften.

Der Gregor und ich werden am Wochenende nochmals angreifen 
lg
Werner


----------



## fishmike (8. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd es bald hart angehen,bin echt schon voller vorfreude auf die kommende saison!
> lg rob



hart angehen.... ich habe heute Nacht geträumt dass ein Karpfen an meiner neuen Rute gebissen hat, hab angeschlagen - nur blöder weise lag meine Freundin ein wenig zu nahe an mir und hab ihr eine Beule verpasst.... |krach: 
wenn das mal keine Entzugserscheinungen sind

mfg
MICHI


----------



## stockfisch (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

@fishmike: ohje .. naja, solang du sie nicht abschlägst und dann ausnimmst ist ja alles im grünen Bereich :q

aber generell, mir gehts auch nicht recht viel anders, war gestern wieder mal im Winterhafen in Linz (naja, wenigstens ist der Name passend) und hab mein Glück mit Pose und Tauwurm bzw. Made und Futterkorb probiert - NIX .. nach 4 Stunden hat sich dann zwar an meinem Platz etwas getan, zumindest wühlten ein paar Fische offensichtlich am Boden herum aber das wars dann auch schon.
Wenns nicht bald wärmer wird, muss ich bei meinen zwei Schildkröten mal einen Ansitz planen .. wobei das Ergebnis kenn ich eigentlich schon, habe letztes Jahr mal einen Schwimm-Wobbler (ohne Drillinge natürlich) ein wenig durchs Aquarium gezogen, beide haben sich draufgestürzt obwohl der kleine gerade mal so gross wie der Wobbler war. 

@alle Fänger: fein, wenigstens geht bei euch was. Wie siehts aus, gibts bei euch in der Donau sowas wie ne Strömung? Ich bin am Wochenende schon verzweifelt und gestern war ich froh, wenn mal ein Ruderer vorbegekommen ist und das Wasser ein wenig verwirbelt hat.

Schönen Tag noch,


----------



## fishmike (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hi Stockfisch,

echt beruhigend zu wissen dass es nicht nur mir so geht |uhoh: 

Wo hast du den Wels auf dem Foto gefangen? In der Donau?
Ritschi Geko und ich werden diesen Sommer auch oft auf Wels fischen, vielleicht geht sich ja einmal eine gemeinsame Session aus |wavey: 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## rob (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

hey jürgen!
die donau bei uns war heuer zum ersten mal seit langem wieder zugefroren.
jetzt ist sie aber schon länger wieder offen und wo die jungs ihre rutten fangen fliesst eine wehr in die donau.da ist fast immer eisfrei.bei der kälte taugt es den rutten und sie beissen noch immer.wenn ich mir denke letztes jahr um die zeit haben wir keine mehr gefangen.wenn es so weiter bleibt geht in den nächsten tagen sicher noch was.
wünsche allen fängern ein petri!
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo Mädls und Jungs,

@fishmike: der Wels ist aus dem Po, wurde letztes Jahr gefangen (gibt einen kleinen Bericht davon)
Generell möcht ichs dieses Jahr verstärkt auf Wels in der Donau probiern, hab immer wieder welche beim Aalangeln oÄ gefangen. Hab mir in den kalten Stunden ein paar Sideplaner gebastelt, mit diesen Teilen hält nu auch die Montage schön in der Strömung draussen und ich hab kein Problem, sie nach draussen zu bekommen ..

@Rob: also zugefroren waren bei uns nur die Hafenbecken .. ansonsten ist sie im Bereich Linz einfach zu breit bzw. die Voest wird da auch ein wenig mitspielen .. ich geb aber eh nicht auf, irgendwann wirds wieder warm, das Schmelzwasser kommt endlich und das Eis ist weg .. naja so ungefähr halt |supergri


----------



## posengucker (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hi Jürgen,

stell bitte mal ein Foto von deinen Planern rein.

Ich muss mich heuer endlich ernsthaft mit meinen Sideplanern auseinandersetzten.

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Servas mike!

Mir geht es genauso wie Dir. Ich denke schon voller Sehnsucht an den Sommer. Ich habe da schon so eine Idee. Ich werde im Sommer für eine ganze Woche meine Zelte an der Donau (Linzerraum: AW, Langenstein…) aufstellen. Wenn das Wetter, Wasserstand und Wassertemperatur passt wird das von Montag, 31.07. bis Sonntag 06.08.2006 sein. Die Idee ist an drei verschiedenen Plätzen zu fischen: Barben-/Brachsen-/Nasenplatzerl, Karpfenplatzerl und Welsjagd. Dazwischen ausgiebige Blinkertouren. Bei Platzerlwechsel (alle 2 Tage) wird Proviant im Supermarkt ergänzt. Der Geko – wird auch mit von der Partie sein: in der Zeit in der er nicht arbeitet. Wie hört sich das an? Bist mit von der Partie? 
Also ich freue mich schon auf einen ergiebigen Sommer!

Ritschie


----------



## fishmike (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hi,

wenn ich schon wüßte was im Juli ist würde ich sofort ja sagen, aber bei mir ist das nicht immer vorhersehbar - aber für ein paar Tage kann ich definitv schon zusagen, da kann kommen was will. :l  Wenn ich nur an die großen Fische denke....

Also ich bin einigemale mit dem Rad am Donaudamm unterwegs gewesen, da war vom Kraftwerk Ottensheim bis ca. 1km vor Aschach die Donau durchgehend zu - sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen, da haben sich richtig die Eisplatten übereinander geschoben - spazierengehen drauf wollte ich dann doch ned.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## stockfisch (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo Pogu,

das mit den Photos wird ein bisl schwierig .. meine Digicam ist (wie berichtet) beim Eisfischen erforen .. aber ich werde wenn ich zuhause bin mein Handy anbetteln, vielleicht erzeugts mir ein paar brauchbare Bilder.

Aber ich hab zwei kleine Skizzen gemacht, vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.








Zur Erklärung: der Planer wird ungefähr 3m vor dem Stopperknoten (also vor der Pose) auf die Hauptschnur fix eingeklemmt und bei der vorderen Öse eingehängt. Dann kommt die ganze Geschichte ins Wasser, Rolle auf und man abtreiben lassen. Sobald man die Rolle schliesst, zieht der Sideplaner wie von Geisterhand gesteuert nach aussen in die Strömung. Bei einem Biss löst der Klipp durch den Anschlag aus, der Sideplaner 'baumelt' nur mehr vorne auf der Hauptschnur und der Fisch kann gedrillt werden. 
Als Material für den Planer habe ich Depron verwendet (ist extrem leicht und hat viel Auftrieb .. ). Von der Grundfläche her experimentiere ich noch ein bischen, zur Zeit habe ich zwei Prototypen, einer 12x20cm für starke Strömung, der grössere 14x28cm für leichte. Der Bügel an dem der Klipp befestigt ist ist aus VA-Draht.

Hoffe das hilft dir einstweilen,


----------



## posengucker (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke für die Skizze. Sind das die gleichen, die Patrick gebaut hat??

Ich werde mir ev. einen leichten Nachbau meiner Big Yellow Bird basteln.

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo Pogu,

wenn du den Patrick aus dem Wallerforum meinst, ja sie sind ähnlich .. halt andere Materialien, aber ansosnten angelehnt an die Ausführungen im WF.

Das ganze sollte eigentlich eh ein Big Yellow Bird Nachbau sein, nur halt wallertauglich


----------



## posengucker (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hi Jürgen,

dachte ich mir :m .

Warum sollten die Big Bird nicht wallertauglich sein?

Diese Planer werden auch von Waller Kalle am Po verwendet!

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ist da jemand?*

Hallo Pogu,

*grübel* .. hmm irre ich mich jetz (das kann schon vorkommen , aber ich war immer der Meinung dass die Dinger zu wenig Kraft für die Strömung bzw. den lebenden Köderfisch haben .. hmm naja, was solls .. selberbaun macht viel mehr Spass (und der Preis ist auch nicht vergleichbar ;-)


----------

